# Lonely Cockatiel?



## Rachaelp (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,
I'm wondering if my cockatiel needs a partner. I took Cheeky in over 2 years ago as his elderly owners struggled to look after him and never let him out of his cage. He now comes out when he chooses to and lives next door to my 4 budgies who are all partnered up and very vocal! Cheeky is a little chirper and singer but I wonder whether he looks on the budgies and wants his own companion. I'm concerned about the noise if there were 2 of them, but I do want him to be as happy as he can. I'd appreciate peoples opinions.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

i have 3 teils in one cage here and 2 in another , the noise isnt that bad to be honest they do have moments but not usually all at the same time

they are social birds and in the wild would be flock birds so a mate of his own kind would probably do him some good- its fun watching them interact with each other they usually love company , shame u dont know anybody with teils who will let u borrow one for a bit to see his reaction and how the noise level changes - if u get a female theyre not as noisy anyway


----------



## Rachaelp (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I did mind my friends hen last year and bless cheeky, he went straight over to her and knew she was one of his own kind! it was so lovely to see him with her, but I just want to make sure he would be happier and that making cheeky would be happier isn't making the neighbours unhappier!! I go on holiday at the weekend, but I think I will get him a lady friend when I return.


----------

